# Current business owners ...



## K-Laa (Mar 30, 2017)

How much time, whether it was learning and developing on your own, with a mentor, or through a job or internship, did you spend behind the camera before you started selling your photography services for profit?


----------



## ashleykaryl (Mar 30, 2017)

In my case it was over ten years, but it started as a hobby when I was 13. I spent four years at art college, followed by some time as an assistant. Then after spending a couple years testing models in Milan I started working professionally.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 30, 2017)

Years... At some point I remember knowing that 'someday' I'd do 'something' with my photography, it was a matter of getting to that point.


----------

